# Shadow Impressions



## SierraHotel01

Who will be first?

 Oops - I mean, second:
 Jamato8 - thanks from all of us, for your detailed impressions of the pre-production model.


----------



## krmathis

RaYSaMueLsSoN maybe?
 Anyway, really looking forward to the impressions and pictures to show up.


----------



## raelamb

My Shadow left Memphis fed ex depot at 3:45 this afternoon winging it's way to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to have my first impressions up by Thursday evening. Yippee!


----------



## LeeMark

Just received mine by FedEx, am I the first? More to follow.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received mine by FedEx, am I the first? More to follow._

 

Nice, is it half the size of your Predator?


----------



## SierraHotel01

Called Fedex yesterday & put a "Hold at Location" request in.
 Tracked arrival at local Fedex facility this morning - drove down & picked it up.

 Holy crap, is this thing ever SMALL !!!
 A nano-sized amp!

 But, right out of the box, it sounds great!!! (on JH13's)
 (although I promised Ray - no detailed impressions until it passes 100hr. burn-in)

 Love the volume control.
 Also really like the input / output at opposite ends - works great on my velcro'd Nano / Shadow rig.
 (gotta get the hairdryer out, and make some slight changes to the ALO SXC 18AWG LOD) 

 Thank you Ray.
 A true genius analog circuit designer, with a golden ear.

 We have another winner here, folks!


----------



## LeeMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice, is it half the size of your Predator?_

 

When I first opened it up, the box was mainly filled with the charger and I was wondering whether they forgot the amp. Then I noticed this little velvet bag and the Shadow was inside it. First thought, damn this thing is small. 3/4 of the length and width of the Predator and i/2 the height, so it is a little more than a quarter of the volume of the predator. Almost feels too small for the ipod. Size wise, this thing is going to be great for the nano, but I am sure it will work fine for the ipod too. The inputs are solid and there is no wobble of the jacks when they are put in, extremely solid. I only mention this as there was always some wobble for me for both the input jack and the headphone jack on the predator. I am listening to it now and without burn in it compares well with a Predator that has over 2000 hours on it. Can't wait to hear what happens when it opens up more, I equate it almost to letting a good red wine breath. The thing just needs some air. 
 One final thing the digital volume control which I think Ray was waiting for to finish upt he amps before shipping is way cool. You all are going to have such fun with this. I will add pics in the next few days. Cheers.


----------



## LeeMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Called Fedex yesterday & put a "Hold at Location" request in.
 Tracked arrival at local Fedex facility this morning - drove down & picked it up.

 Holy crap, is this thing ever SMALL !!!
 A nano-sized amp!

 But, right out of the box, it sounds great!!! (on JH13's)
 (although I promised Ray - no detailed impressions until it passes 100hr. burn-in)

 Love the volume control.
 Also really like the input / output at opposite ends - works great on my velcro'd Nano / Shadow rig.
 (gotta get the hairdryer out, and make some slight changes to the ALO SXC 18AWG LOD) 

 Thank you Ray.
 A true genius analog circuit designer, with a golden ear.

 We have another winner here, folks!_

 

Damn, SierraHotel01, you posted right when I was writing mine. We had the exact same first impressions, almost word for word. Can't wait for the burn in.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received mine by FedEx, am I the first? More to follow._

 

Aah, congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Please share...


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, SierraHotel01, you posted right when I was writing mine. We had the exact same first impressions, almost word for word. Can't wait for the burn in._

 

"Great minds think alike!"


----------



## raelamb

My shadow has now been sited at the fedex depot in Newark, New Jersey at 6:15 PM EST. I will be chasing fedex trucks down the street starting tomorrow morning!


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My shadow has now been sited at the fedex depot in Newark, New Jersey at 6:15 PM EST. I will be chasing fedex trucks down the street starting tomorrow morning!_

 

Went to college in Hoboken.
 I feel for ya, man.
 (don't forget to bark like a dog, while chasing!)

 Mine has been burning in since 0830 this morning.
 Periodic listen's confirm it hasn't opened up nearly as much as my well used Mustang. (Patience - waiting for burn-in, is still better than chasing Fedex trucks, in Nuark)

 Early impression:
 Ray's latest little puppy has huge potential, based on out-of-box sound,
 and typical >100 hours RSA amps.
 A lot more sweetness and thump, and air, ought to be forthcoming in a few days.
 (iirc, from early Mustang burn-in)


----------



## SierraHotel01

and, with a Nano & ALO SXC LOD rig, the Shadow is a perfect fit.


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Went to college in Hoboken.
 I feel for ya, man.
 (don't forget to bark like a dog, while chasing!)

 Mine has been burning in since 0830 this morning.
 Periodic listen's confirm it hasn't opened up nearly as much as my well used Mustang. (Patience - waiting for burn-in, is still better than chasing Fedex trucks, in Nuark)

 Early impression:
 Ray's latest little puppy has huge potential, based on out-of-box sound,
 and typical >100 hours RSA amps.
 A lot more sweetness and thump, and air, ought to be forthcoming in a few days.
 (iirc, from early Mustang burn-in)_

 



 I have a mustang also and from my limited sampling at LA can Jam of the shadow and assuming that the prototype has at least a few hours of use on it, the Shadow sounded very much like the mustang except for the physical size. I am very anxious to hear some comparison from someone that own both.


----------



## raelamb

....left Newark at 6:48 PM....stay tuned....hope I can sleep


----------



## tomjtx

This is a very good amp. I've been listening to a variety of music: classical, jazz, rock etc. and it's all good.
 Very dynamic and punchy.
 This amp is a great match for both my UM3X and Ety4s.

 Amazing clarity and definition. With a very natural sound.

 Flying will be a real pleasure with this amp.


----------



## hawpunch

anybody using jh-13 pros with their shadows? how are they?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jalo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a mustang also and from my limited sampling at LA can Jam of the shadow and assuming that the prototype has at least a few hours of use on it, the Shadow sounded very much like the mustang except for the physical size. I am very anxious to hear some comparison from someone that own both._

 

I agree that the Shadows that I have heard at CanJam, July CO meet, and RMAF all sound very much like my P-51, which is still my favorite portable amp at the moment. (might be the same Shadow PCB at all three meets that I listened to)


----------



## otello66

Time to put the Shadow away and get to bed. Quickly, I like the volume control. Carrying the Shadow velcro'ed to my Classic in my shirt pocket, volume adjust with a flick of my finger is great. Easier than a knob. Good design choice, Ray. No comments on SQ until I have the 100 hour break in. I do have a Mustang for comparison


----------



## haycheng

I am a bit confuse about charging the battery of the amp. The package come with a charge connect to normal power outlet. However, the manual mention charge battery from USB?


----------



## jamato8

You can use the adapter that came with the amp or a USB from the computer. Either one will charge the amp as they are both 5 volts.


----------



## SierraHotel01

Attachment 22202


----------



## hawpunch

sh - that is an incredibly small setup! i think i have to pick up a shadow myself. are you using jh13s?


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hawpunch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sh - that is an incredibly small setup! i think i have to pick up a shadow myself. are you using jh13s?_

 

Yes, and the JH13's are absolutely stunning, 
 when paired with either a Mustang or a Shadow!

 Small box - big sound!

Attachment 22208


----------



## LeeMark

BTW, just noticed my serial number was 45, I wonder who has the lowest?


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, just noticed my serial number was 45, I wonder who has the lowest?_

 

Not me: I've got S038 serial #.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

#28 here.


----------



## cn11

SO21 here.... I just got it this morning, and I'm topping off the charge during a morning meeting I'm about to go to.... Will listen later this afternoon.


----------



## ting.mike

arrghh... when will mine arrive?


----------



## SierraHotel01

Attachment 22209

 (Sorry about image quality - it was very late last night & I need a new camera)

 But - darn - what a perfect fit with a 5G Nano.


----------



## cn11

Been listening a bit while it's plugged in charging... and wow, does this lil' bugger have some power and drive. I'm using the Sony X with its headphone out and I notice quite a bigger difference over using it with no amp than I do/did with the Mustang. Very nice findings early here.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Loving the Shadow. It is beautifully finished and the digital volume control works like a dream. This tiny amp sounds remarkably punchy, smooth, detailed and has bags of grunt. It simply sounds fantastic with every track i've thrown at it. 

 I've tried my UM3Xs, iGrados and SR-225is so far. The Shadow drove each with ease and was never less than superb. TBH I purchased this amp with my IEMs in mind. The UM3Xs certainly sound wonderful through the Shadow and the Grados? They seriously rock with it! The sound is so propulsive, there's bags of drive - all in all a very addictive sound. Now I just need to give it some time to burn-in properly.

 I'd never heard a RSA amp before the Shadow. I can understand why their products are held in such high esteem here. I am very pleased with this amp. Thanks Ray.


----------



## nycdoi

received this shady package from Fedex 3hours ago..
 that shady box and the red carry bag makes the shadow look like ..in a different league..
 out of box sounds ok, can clearly hear the difference in separation and better mid. highs don't seem to have much difference.
 gonna wait until it completely burns in before i make any more comment.


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-fi Wigwammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd never heard a RSA amp before the Shadow. I can understand why their products are held in such high esteem here. I am very pleased with this amp. Thanks Ray._

 

You ain't seen nuthin' yet!

 Just wait until you've run 100 hrs. of juice, through any one of Ray's amps.
 - the difference is gonna roll your socks down
 (it should open up & tighten up, significantly)


----------



## 4sound

I got mine in California this afternoon (#S026). With all the anticipation, I couldn't help myself and plugged it in for a brief try with X10, NE8, KSC35 (rewired), Yuin G2, Senn 600 & Denon D2000 (w/ MarkL mod). I can hear the potential for it to sound "awesome". Bass is a little thick to start (which isn't a bad thing). Sounds good out of the box but I know it needs some burn in time to tighten up the instrument clarity and get more air. More to come once the 100 hours is done... I need to be patient. But I'm sooo excited I finally got the thing!!!!


----------



## oakleyguy89

Hey cn11 how does this little bugger sound with the s4's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, whats up with your s4's? The nozzles are like a turqoise color in the 4th pic?


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oakleyguy89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey cn11 how does this little bugger sound with the s4's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, whats up with your s4's? The nozzles are like a turqoise color in the 4th pic?_

 

Oh man, it's a great combo. The S4's, value priced as they are, scale up ridiculously well with this amp. They sound so much higher tier than their price would suggest. This rig sounds so good I find myself shaking my head in disbelief that there's a pair of sub-$100 earphones attached.

 As for the nozzle color, it's the sleeve of the tip I'm using actually. They're the Sony hybrid silicone tips, and they are great on the Klipsch's. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+R...hion&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## jc9394

cn11, can you please post a pics of shadow on top of mustang if you have chance. I want to see how much smaller and a brief comparison? Is it worth it to get the shadow if I have the mustang already.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cn11, can you please post a pics *of shadow on top of mustang* if you have chance. I want to see how much smaller and a brief comparison? Is it worth it to get the shadow if I have the mustang already._

 

There should be one of the Shadow and Mustang above.. is it a broken link? It's showing for me. Also go over to the other main Shadow thread, I posted a couple others there. It may be a page or so in from the end at this point though.

 It's hard for me to say at this point whether it's worthwhile to pick it up if you have the Mustang already, since the Shadow is not burned in yet. Also, these are my two first portable amps I've had, and since I use them with my Sony X and its headphone out, I always worried that I was never getting the best an amp had to offer. The Mustang offers subtle improvements over the X's HO, but you have to really listen for it. I can tell you that from the very first time I plugged in the Shadow I noticed a lot more scale, drive, oomph, and space in the soundstage and around instruments. The difference back to the X alone is much more noticeable over the Mustang, to my ears, even at this early stage. 

 That's about all I feel comfortable saying at this point.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit- Sorry, I missed the bit about the Shadow sitting on top of the Mustang... will do in a little while.


----------



## raelamb

Well here are my "centerfold" pix taken with my iphone. Ipod classic with Shadow topped off with Ted Paisley/Cable Pro's new Reverie Super dock.
 Attached Thumbnails

 __________________
 Ipod Classic 160g with ALAC files > Ray Samuels Tomahawk > ALO Cryo > Grado RS-1's with APuresound V3 cable, Audio Technica ATH-ESW9's, Westone 3's with skinny Complys

 MacBook Pro > Apogee Duet > NHT PROs


----------



## ChicagoNB

I got serial number 59. I'm letting mine sit in a locked drawer to burn in over the weekend so I won't be tempted to start using it out of the box. Please god give me the strength. LOL


----------



## cn11

I will tempt you with this... it sounds great even out of the box...


----------



## jamato8

Why wouldn't someone listen to it right off? Enjoy it through and if there is a transition in sound. No live performance ever sounds the same again so enjoy what it it doing now and most of all, enjoy the music. I do burn in amps but that is between listening not in place of.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There should be one of the Shadow and Mustang above.. is it a broken link? It's showing for me. Also go over to the other main Shadow thread, I posted a couple others there. It may be a page or so in from the end at this point though.

 It's hard for me to say at this point whether it's worthwhile to pick it up if you have the Mustang already, since the Shadow is not burned in yet. Also, these are my two first portable amps I've had, and since I use them with my Sony X and its headphone out, I always worried that I was never getting the best an amp had to offer. The Mustang offers subtle improvements over the X's HO, but you have to really listen for it. I can tell you that from the very first time I plugged in the Shadow I noticed a lot more scale, drive, oomph, and space in the soundstage and around instruments. The difference back to the X alone is much more noticeable over the Mustang, to my ears, even at this early stage. 

 That's about all I feel comfortable saying at this point.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit- Sorry, I missed the bit about the Shadow sitting on top of the Mustang... will do in a little while._

 

Awesome, i didnt think the s4's would work well with an amp.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why wouldn't someone listen to it right off? Enjoy it through and if there is a transition in sound. No live performance ever sounds the same again so enjoy what it it doing now and most of all, enjoy the music. I do burn in amps but that is between listening not in place of._

 

I agree totally...I regret not breaking in my D3


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why wouldn't someone listen to it right off? Enjoy it through and if there is a transition in sound. No live performance ever sounds the same again so enjoy what it it doing now and most of all, enjoy the music. I do burn in amps but that is between listening not in place of._

 

I agree totally...I regret not breaking in my D3

 I'm going to give one of these minis a try...want the verdict on all three first


----------



## animalsrush

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been listening a bit while it's plugged in charging... and wow, does this lil' bugger have some power and drive. I'm using the Sony X with its headphone out and I notice quite a bigger difference over using it with no amp than I do/did with the Mustang. Very nice findings early here._

 

Cn11.. Nice pics .. I know it is early but do you think that with Shadow Sony X sounds even better.Doesn't sony already amp the signal?? Curious to hear your impressions after burn in what pieces stand out.. Sony X sounds so good without amp and my UM3x i thought i would never need an amp. Maybe i am tempted to get one also if it sounds better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PC


----------



## SierraHotel01

72 hour burn-in notes:

 - the Shadow is fast!
 - Faster than the Mustang!
 - even more dynamic, musical & punchy than the Mustang 
 (how DOES he do that?)

 I don't know how much more "being right there" today's state-of-the-art can deliver - can't fathom it getting any better than this (but, that's what I thought about the Mustang, a week ago)

 - a/b'ing this morning, I definitely think Ray has made some non-trivial improvements to the venerable P-51/Mustang SQ.
 - s/w test vectors: 
 Bella Sonus - Enamoured 
 O.S.I. - Blood
 Eagles - Long Road Out of Eden 

 The Shadow removes a slight veil on the P-51.
 (that I never knew was there, until I plugged into the Shadow)

 It's like the Mustang; but, with dayglow paint / blacklight.

 Man, is this thing fast & dynamic!

 Perfect match for JH13's.

 Thanks Ray.
 (just when I thought it couldn't get any better - Ray comes along with this little beauty)


----------



## edwardsean

Can I ask how much burn-in did for the sound? Mine is somewhere north of 30 hours. It is opening up. However, given that it has no caps, I wasn't sure how much burn in would affect the Shadow.


----------



## jamato8

There are caps, right by the chips, you just don't have large electrolytics to form/burn in. There are other things that settle also but it seems most like the figure of 100 hours, give or take and YMMV IMHO. :^)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

So, what's the deal with it not playing music properly when connected to a computer for USB charging at the same time as listening?


----------



## jamato8

Mine works fine while connected to the USB charging and playing music.


----------



## SierraHotel01

Same here - no problemo!

 (charging / playing simultaneously)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine works fine while connected to the USB charging and playing music._

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6124393-post688.html

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *edwardsean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, 

 The more the Shadow burns in, the more impressed I am-the resolution and soundstage are simply stunning. I'm using them to drive my GS1000i, and so far so good. 

 I asked previously about charging with a laptop because I have no problems using the supplied charger. However, when I plug into the USB of my Macbook Pro (unibody) I get all kinds of distortion to the sound. I'm wondering has anyone else had this problem with their laptop and Shadow?_

 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csh08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the same problem - if I charged the Shadow from my PC USB and ran the line from the PC's headphone out I got distortion, however when I fed the Shadow from my iPod (while charging from the PC USB) everything worked fine.

 Also I could run the Shadow from the PC headphone out fine if I was not charging from the USB.

 Not sure what would cause this._


----------



## jamato8

Oh, okay, in that there most likely is a grounding issue and it makes sense not to use the line out of the same unit you are charging from.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, okay, in that there most likely is a grounding issue and it makes since not to use the line out of the same unit you are charging from._

 

I agree, it makes no sense, until Ray explained that it was a choice between using a dual power supply and running off battery or wall power, vs using USB to power the amp at the same time that it is grounded through the analog input, thereby having to add caps that would color the sound.


----------



## jamato8

No, I haven't tried listening to the computer and charging from it. I always use my lossless or wav files on my iRiver or sometimes I use a portable player with optical out. Mixing grounds can always lead to problems.

 The Shadow sounds so good because it has a true negative and positive supply to the chips and then a ground. I see no reason to charge it while listening as it takes such a short time to charge and the charge goes for 70 hours. I would always prefer to run from battery power for the best sound.

 The Shadow also has no capacitors in the signal path (DC blocking) giving you a very clean path for the signal and optimum use of the negative and positive dc feed to the chip.


----------



## The Monkey

So if I wanted to listen to my laptop through the Shadow while simultaneously charging the Shadow using that same laptop would I:

 1) Experience distortion?
 2) In any way jeopardize any of the equipment?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So if I wanted to listen to my laptop through the Shadow while simultaneously charging the Shadow using that same laptop would I:

 1) Experience distortion?
 2) In any way jeopardize any of the equipment?_

 

You will have some distortion due to the grounding being messed with due to a true dual power supply of positive and negative to the chip that the Shadow uses. The relative ground of the amp is different from that of the ground on the laptop signal if you are charging from the same laptop. I have never had an issue because I charge and then use the amp since it will last about a week of normal use without recharging. I plug it in every few days just out of habit and have run it down all the way once or twice.


----------



## grumpyoldman

now maybe someone can explain this one for me.....

 After getting good iem most of my 196 mp3 sound worse than the re-ripped lossless version.....so with about 20 000 songs there was a lot of re-ripping to do.....no wI got the shadow at 35h and in between listening tried to see what happens with mp3s at 320, 196, losselss and so on....what a surprise! I tried a couple of songs, wher I could hear a difference between lossless and 196 mp3 on my Macbook pro....the (female) voises sound harscher in the mp3 version, for example, and hasta......I coul dnot hear a difference on the same files (lossless vs 196mp3) comparing them with the Macbookpro line out, all volumex maxed out to shadow to se530....how come? Of course this is good news, might save me re-ripping my 196mp3s, and it might not hold true for all tracks, as I find the busier a track (more instruments for example) the more can you hear the quality difference in different quality mp3/lossless comparison, particular in the hights...
 how does the shadow manage to iron these things out? I was expecting it to lay the differences bare even more!
 BTW, it sounds really great, I am a newbe, so no real comparisons, but it improves the bass, making it nice and punchy, without dominating, lovely clear mids, and a gives a fantastic 3D feeling to most tracks (depending on the recording....)


----------



## Audio-Omega

What's the price of Shadow ?


----------



## grumpyoldman

350 USD intro, 399 after, check page 31 of the orignal announcement, post of Ray on it....


----------



## krmathis

Thanks a lot for all the impressions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Sure looks to be a really nice little ultra-portable amplifier.


----------



## ting.mike

are we allowed to charge while playing music through the amp? say, charge with the supplied adaptor, and playing music from an ipod?


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ting.mike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are we allowed to charge while playing music through the amp? say, charge with the supplied adaptor, and playing music from an ipod?_

 

That is not a problem.
 Do not, however, charge it from a computer USB while playing back from that computer HP out.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ting.mike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are we allowed to charge while playing music through the amp? say, charge with the supplied adaptor, and playing music from an ipod?_

 

Yeessssss.
 Ray


----------



## midoo1990

RAY,can it drives big CANS like say the HD600 or is it specifically made for iems?


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *midoo1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RAY,can it drives big CANS like say the HD600 or is it specifically made for iems?_

 

It drives HD600 to a very good level of performance, it might not be good enough for loud listners. Remember that the Shadow has a gain of three, which is not ideal for high impedance headphones.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## cn11

It sure drives my Ultrasone HFI-780's with complete ease and authority, but they're not too difficult of a load....


----------



## 4sound

I got the Shadow playing right now with HD600 no problem. It is loud.


----------



## nycdoi

I have not yet tried it but does anybody know if i use an USB DAC to feed the shadow while this charging from the same computer. will there be any negative effect for the shadow or any distortion?


----------



## nycdoi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It drives HD600 to a very good level of performance, it might not be good enough for loud listners. Remember that the Shadow has a gain of three, which is not ideal for high impedance headphones.
 Ray Samuels_

 

gain of three is not really enough <_<. it works well with k701 but i had to crank up input ...i hoped for more..

 pretty much it should be compared to tomahawk instead of p-51


----------



## SierraHotel01

Brief Shadow / Mustang Comparison:

 S0038 has been burning in since Wednesday morning 
 - it currently has ~120 hours on it.

 YEP - it sounds like a Mustang, (only better!)
 My beloved Mustang has now been irrevocably moved to backup status.

 Shadow - Mustang a/b testing
 (using 5G Nano source, Apple Lossless, JH13's, ALO SXC LOD)

 - Mustang SQ: cut with a scalpel

 - Shadow SQ: laser etched (more detail)

 - Shadow low frequency response: a bit deeper, tighter, punchier

 - Shadow high frequency response: a little more air up top

 - Shadow detail: a clear winner 
 (I'm now hearing stuff I never heard on Mustang - subtle background percussion, fingers sliding on guitar strings, etc.) I'm guessing Ray was able to get the Shadow to respond to transients, faster than the Mustang, and believe this accounts for much of its improved SQ.

 - Shadow Mids: surprisingly better - it does voices (male / female) better than anything I've heard. Visceral, almost. Not really more forward (maybe a tad) - they just sound... pure.

 - Shadow Headstage: I think because of increased speed (decreased response time), it's like getting more pixels in an image - the timbre & spatial distinctions among various instruments emerge, and in the case of the Shadow, provide an astounding result. Shadow sounds more 3-dimensional than Mustang.

 - Shadow Punch: it's even slightly punchier than the Mustang 
 (listen to the intro on OSI's "Blood" - you can almost count the low frequency / synth square waves, going by. (WOW!)

 - Percussion: man, does this thing do drums well.
 OSI - "Blood" intro: check out the Tom-Tom / Bass Drum beat laid down by Gavin Harrison - Shadow does it even better than the Mustang.

 - Shadow JH13 Synergy: outstanding 
 (I think because they are both very, very, fast)

 As previously stated, the Shadow removes a slight veil, that I never even knew was there, on the Mustang.

 Any other Mustang / Shadow SQ comparisons? 
 (post burn-in)

 Prediction: Mustang lovers will be very, very happy.


----------



## ruknd

so...with all the praise over teh Mustang who is going to be selling their mustang?


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Brief Shadow / Mustang Comparison:

 S0038 has been burning in since Wednesday morning 
 - it currently has ~120 hours on it.

 YEP - it sounds like a Mustang, (only better!)
 My beloved Mustang has now been irrevocably moved to backup status.

 Shadow - Mustang a/b testing
 (using 5G Nano source, Apple Lossless, JH13's, ALO SXC LOD)

 - Mustang SQ: cut with a scalpel

 - Shadow SQ: laser etched (more detail)

 - Shadow low frequency response: a bit deeper, tighter, punchier

 - Shadow high frequency response: a little more air up top

 - Shadow detail: a clear winner 
 (I'm now hearing stuff I never heard on Mustang - subtle background percussion, fingers sliding on guitar strings, etc.) I'm guessing Ray was able to get the Shadow to respond to transients, faster than the Mustang, and believe this accounts for much of its improved SQ.

 - Shadow Mids: surprisingly better - it does voices (male / female) better than anything I've heard. Visceral, almost. Not really more forward (maybe a tad) - they just sound... pure.

 - Shadow Headstage: I think because of increased speed (decreased response time), it's like getting more pixels in an image - the timbre & spatial distinctions among various instruments emerge, and in the case of the Shadow, provide an astounding result. Shadow sounds more 3-dimensional than Mustang.

 - Shadow Punch: it's even slightly punchier than the Mustang 
 (listen to the intro on OSI's "Blood" - you can almost count the low frequency / synth square waves, going by. (WOW!)

 - Percussion: man, does this thing do drums well.
 OSI - "Blood" intro: check out the Tom-Tom / Bass Drum beat laid down by Gavin Harrison - Shadow does it even better than the Mustang.

 - Shadow JH13 Synergy: outstanding 
 (I think because they are both very, very, fast)

 As previously stated, the Shadow removes a slight veil, that I never even knew was there, on the Mustang.

 Any other Mustang / Shadow SQ comparisons? 
 (post burn-in)

 Prediction: Mustang lovers will be very, very happy._

 

Man, you've just confirmed the *very same things* I've been hearing... It's good stuff, and I too hear a marked improvement over the Mustang (and my Shadow's not even totally burned in yet).


----------



## soozieq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, you've just confirmed the *very same things* I've been hearing... It's good stuff, and I too hear a marked improvement over the Mustang (and my Shadow's not even totally burned in yet)._

 

Hey, your Mustang was the first decent amp I ever listened to. Thanks for the loan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It sounded really nice with my Touch and LOD, but I remember you saying it didn't improve too much with the X HP out. But the Shadow _does_? If this is indeedypoo true, then I need to put this thread on my ignore list...................



 .............. hey! there isn't one


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soozieq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, your Mustang was the first decent amp I ever listened to. Thanks for the loan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sounded really nice with my Touch and LOD, but I remember you saying it didn't improve too much with the X HP out. But the Shadow does? If this is indeedypoo true, then I need to put this thread on my ignore list...................



 .............. hey! there isn't one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You're most welcome for the loan of the Mustang! 

 Ha ha ha, nope, you can't ignore the Shadow! I do indeed hear a bigger gain from the HP out on the X with it over the Mustang. It must be that fixed gain Ray chose for it. Or something to do with the circuitry. I dunno. Whatever it is, I do hear wider soundstage, better air and separation, as well as more deeply extended bass. I noticed some of that with the Mustang, which was nice, but to my ears the Shadow takes it all to another level. It's just overall more immersive. That's the best way I can describe it.

 Edit- Talk about some synergy..... Cowon S9/Mogami Ultrasone HFI-780/Shadow. The Shadow helps liven up the rather laid back recabled 780's.


----------



## jimmy8269

Very impressive for the nice little amp !
 What should I do? I've already bought the Mustang and the "Shadow" just came out


----------



## sosrah

Arrived yesterday!! I also like other people had a heart bump when i opened the box because i didn't espect it was so small (and refined to be so small) and i don't locate it immediatly.
 I had very good impression but i'll wait to finish burn-in to say more.
 Now i'm using it with Shure Se530 and i'm waiting for UM Mage soon.


----------



## ruknd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmy8269* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very impressive for the nice little amp !
 What should I do? I've already bought the Mustang and the "Shadow" just came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sell me your Mustang of course.


----------



## 4sound

I'm at around 80 hrs of burn in and I have to say, "GOD BLESS AMERICA" it sound good. There's somewhere in the Mid to high that needs to tighten up just little more but other than that, bass tightened up with punch, vocals sound crystal. Sound stage opened up nicely.

 Outstanding product Ray in a great size!


----------



## haycheng

Do anyone know what kind of USB cable I should get for charging the battery?


----------



## waynema

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haycheng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do anyone know what kind of USB cable I should get for charging the battery?_

 

mini usb to usb.
 Like the one that charges PS3 Controller

 I believe the stock charger charges quicker, might want to just stick to it if you dont already have a usb cable.


----------



## 4sound

Yes it is faster using the charger vs usb from computer.


----------



## SierraHotel01

Serial # S0038, passing 160 hours:

 it keeps getting better, even after 100 hours, folks!

 - low freq = noticeably more articulate, maybe a tad deeper, than at 100 hrs.
 - mids = slightly better, than at 100 hrs.
 - high freq = a bit more air, than at 100 hours

 (reminds me of Mustang - didn't completely mature in SQ until ~400 hours or so, iirc)


----------



## grumpyoldman

That is gooood news, as I am now at 86h, and the bass could be a bit clearer......my in-head hardware is not capable to hear the fine differences at higher frequencies.....to old!


----------



## The Monkey

What about if you love how it sounds at Hour 57 and don't want it to change at all after that? Is there a way to stop the burn-in?


----------



## grumpyoldman

go with the shadow into a black hole???


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about if you love how it sounds at Hour 57 and don't want it to change at all after that? Is there a way to stop the burn-in?_

 

Sure..

 Turn it off, and leave it off!


----------



## hockeyb213

well said Sierra lol


----------



## ruknd

I am banning myself from this thread...I've ordered mine this morning and this thread is making me want instant gratification.


----------



## hockeyb213

overnight shipping is your friend


----------



## cn11

I always need instant gratification, and therefore usually spring for overnight too. If I'm feeling a bit frugal, I can sometimes wait an extra day.


----------



## hockeyb213

I am paying for mine tonight I am so tempted to tack on the extra few bucks to have it by the end of the week but......must.......resist


----------



## ruknd

I have a decent rate with FedEx so I gave Ray my account number...it was about a buck more than what he gets charged for fedex slow.


----------



## soozieq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I always need instant gratification, and therefore usually spring for overnight too. 
If I'm feeling a bit frugal, I can sometimes wait 
*an extra day*.



_

 

Shame on you


----------



## hockeyb213

Yeah I am going to be patient but I really sort of need a tracking number from Ray so we will see what happens.


----------



## cn11

soozieq- You're correct... I'm full of shame for this audio habit... NOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy the sound of the Shadow when I send it to you for a listen.

 hockeyb213- Ray's a stand up guy, I'd say there's no worries without a tracking number. I didn't have one after I sent in my funds.... The amp is amazing, especially for such a minuscule little thing. It's surprising how such a tiny little box can be close to the power of the Rx, and have a very similar sound signature.


----------



## soozieq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_soozieq- You're correct... I'm full of shame for this audio habit... NOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It was your use of the word 'frugal' that you should be ashamed of.... how that got through the word filter I'll never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I hope you enjoy the sound of the Shadow when I send it to you for a listen. 
 

Oh, I think I will. I liked your Mustang a lot when I was using it with the Touch and LOD, but it was a bit on the chunky side. The Shadow's been on a diet by the looks of it, and it seems much more pocketable than the Mustang. Plus it sounds even better from what I've read so far. Can't wait to try it


----------



## grumpyoldman

Hi folks, my 2pence, don't forget, a month ago I was listening to se110......this is now with the Shadow and ipod Classic, Mac book Pro on SE530....I used to listen more to my MacBook Pro, as I was quite unhappy with the performance of the ipod naked to the se530s

 after 30h burn in

 ipod lod shadow vs Macbook pro ( all with PTH)
 ipod/Shadow beats the Macbook in every aspect I can think of, mainly the sound is much more roomy, more real, voice are not in your face, more in a distance and all tracks a lot clearer. When "acoustic" is switched on in the itunes on the Macbook, it sounds brighter, but still comparable in your face and muddy, its like a 2D sound versus a 3D sound from shadow! no hiss, while laptop shows hiss!
 hiss/background noise: 
 Macbook: xxxxxxxxx
 Ipod: xxx
 Ipod/lod/shadow:x

 with shadow just about hearable in a/b situation (plugged/unplugged) , on ipod alone a lot "harsher and louder"

 oPod/Shadow shows much punchier bass, more 3D, just plain better. Voice are not harsch at all, smooth, clearer sound, darker.....more organic! the Macbook sound by comparison dead, no sparkle, it gets a bit more lively when set to acoustic, but still far a away from shadow, which is spacy and roomy!

 Shadow shows awful interferences when charging shadow via USB while listening....from same laptop like everybody else's

 overall the 
 Bass sounds punchy and powerfull, but in the deep low down department it is not well defined. This is only heard on bass heavy (R&B) tracks.


 After nearly 100 hours burn in:

 Deep bass now a lot better, now it reached what the iPod can deliver from the DAC, as the Powerbook Pro by comparison manages do deliver deep heavy bass free of mayor distortion (with shadow, without you cant even hear the deep bass.....) the ipod just packs up in these situations.....next thing is I need a proper dac.........I bet not, I am bankrupt now!

 I can really judge how the sapcyness of the shadow opened up, cant remember how it was 70h ago.......animal of habit, get used to anything (often a blessing!)

 Overall I am blown away! There is no issues in most the songs I listen to, it makes me grin and smile a lot!

 I cant wait to get my hnad on some big cans, just to hear how open the space is

 time for breakfast and schoolrun


----------



## vkvedam

Hey grumpyoldman, did you try to feed Shadow straight out of MBP? Nice impressions BTW...


----------



## grumpyoldman

I did feed the Shadow out of the MBP, the bass is a lot better than on the ipod/Shadow combination, again this is only true for bass heavy tracks, even deep voices are very good on both....however the MBP/Shadow is a bit more "in your face" The sound on the iPod is nice and warm, if that makes sense. The MBP/shadow sounds more analytical, it is clearer than the ipod/shadow, bit not a lot....I prefer the sound of the ipod/shadow to the MBP/shadow and since I am not a bass freak I can live with the limitations of the ipod/shadow n this department (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the human voice is a bit warmer and more friendly on the iPod/shadow and a bit more analytical on the MBP/shadow, not that it would bother me in everyday listening, just A/B you hear the difference. I used itunes with full volume on itunes and MBP, no enhancement functions or attenuation on itunes, as that can ruin the sound on many tracks, hissing with the MBP (a big problem) is a thing of the past when the shadow i connected to it , it goes down to nearly nought....


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_soozieq- You're correct... I'm full of shame for this audio habit... NOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy the sound of the Shadow when I send it to you for a listen.

 hockeyb213- Ray's a stand up guy, I'd say there's no worries without a tracking number. I didn't have one after I sent in my funds.... The amp is amazing, especially for such a minuscule little thing. It's surprising how such a tiny little box can be close to the power of the Rx, and have a very similar sound signature._

 

OH! Sorry nothing meant to Ray about that I have dealt with him before and I know he is great about that stuff just on my end I have a person who may end up screwing with my package so I am really looking to track it to avoid any issues.


----------



## cn11

hockeyb213-
 Ah, I totally understand about making sure nobody can mess with your package. I didn't mean to imply anything negative about Ray! I got my Shadow super quick, and hope you do as well. Enjoy!


----------



## hockeyb213

How long did it take from when you sent the payment to when it came to your door out of curiousity?


----------



## ruknd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long did it take from when you sent the payment to when it came to your door out of curiousity?_

 

FYI... I ordered mine yesterday AM and FEdEx has it coming Monday.


----------



## tomjtx

Having the Shadow more than a week now I am very happy with this purchase.

 It is clearly the best portable amp I have heard/owned Ibasso Python, Move, Bithead.

 It also sounds better with IEMs than my Meier Cantate.

 The UM3X in no way sounds treble light with this amp. For me, no eq is needed.
 Cymbals have a sparkle and sound so natural it is uncanny.

 As I said elsewhere I hadn't heard the full potential of the UM3X until I heard it with the Shadow.

 Great job, Ray and thanks.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruknd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI... I ordered mine yesterday AM and FEdEx has it coming Monday._

 

Ah I ordered mine Wednesday evening if I remember correctly but I don't have a tracking number so I have no clue it may come today for all I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ruknd

WOOT!!!! FedEx has my amp on the truck for delivery...it looks like I'm going to have a new toy this weekend.


----------



## hockeyb213

Lol ruknd you just made my day better I guess I should expect mine to be coming very shortly as well


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruknd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOOT!!!! FedEx has my amp on the truck for delivery...it looks like I'm going to have a new toy this weekend._

 

Did you get any confirmation after paying for it? I emailed Ray and he told me how much to send him at his paypal address and then I payed and that was it.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having the Shadow more than a week now I am very happy with this purchase.

 It is clearly the best portable amp I have heard/owned Ibasso Python, Move, Bithead.

 It also sounds better with IEMs than my Meier Cantate.

 The UM3X in no way sounds treble light with this amp. For me, no eq is needed.
*Cymbals have a sparkle and sound so natural it is uncanny*.

 As I said elsewhere I hadn't heard the full potential of the UM3X until I heard it with the Shadow.

 Great job, Ray and thanks._

 

I think that's a great description of the amp. I like to describe it as very pure sounding. There's this nice sensation of blackness around the different aspects of treble sounds, with cymbals and triangles just hanging in air. Very nice indeed.


----------



## hockeyb213

Just got my tracking number says it was sent out yesterday but has a estimated date of november 10th....interesting


----------



## otello66

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my tracking number says it was sent out yesterday but has a estimated date of november 10th....interesting_

 

Ray sends stuff out 3 business day FedEx. So, if it was shipped on Thursday, Tuesday would be the scheduled delivery. Mine came in 2 days, as have some others. So maybe you will be a happy camper on Monday. If not, think beautiful audio thoughts until Tuesday.


----------



## ruknd

FedEx update...delivered....I think I'm going to have to leave the office early.


----------



## hockeyb213

ruknd I guess you got lucky lol


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that's a great description of the amp. I like to describe it as very pure sounding. There's this nice sensation of blackness around the different aspects of treble sounds, with cymbals and triangles just hanging in air. Very nice indeed._

 

Absolutely, "hanging in the air" is a great description and with no harshness , just very pure and natural.

 I get this with my uber expensive jeff Rowland amp and Watt/Puppies but this is the 1st time I have heard this level of refinement AND punch from a head-fi experience.

 Color me super impressed


----------



## jamato8

That is a good description of the sound. It is natural and "flows" with no noticeable restriction.


----------



## cn11

The new ALO Rx also does this, with perhaps even slightly more power, drive, and openness. But there's something about the 'purity' of sound from the Shadow that is special. I can't quite put my finger on how to distinguish it from the Rx yet, but will continue to listen to both, burn them in, and form more solid descriptions. They're two very, very special portables for sure.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The new ALO Rx also does this, with perhaps even slightly more power, drive, and openness. But there's something about the 'purity' of sound from the Shadow that is special. I can't quite put my finger on how to distinguish it from the Rx yet, but will continue to listen to both, burn them in, and form more solid descriptions. They're two very, very special portables for sure._

 

I understand what you are saying. I have been trying to put it into words but have a hard time explaining what I hear and "don't" hear. There is a natural flow with plenty of headroom for that flow. 

 Nothing calls attention to its self, which I guess is part of the impression, that you are listening to the music and not the amp.


----------



## YtseJamer

The Shadow is an amazing amp.

 Like some people have mentioned, the sound signature is similar to the Mustang but it seems that the Shadow has the ability to render an even more precise picture of the audio spectrum.

 Great job Ray !!


----------



## Feather225

So basically shadow is a smaller mustang? I thought Mustang has a high gain for high impedance headphones and shadow is made for low impedance ones and IEMs...

 I can see the trend lol.. I remember when Mustang first came out people were so amazed by its tiny size... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Shadow is an amazing amp.

 Like some people have mentioned, the sound signature is similar to the Mustang but it seems that the Shadow has the ability to render an even more precise picture of the audio spectrum.

 Great job Ray !!_


----------



## SierraHotel01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Feather225* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So basically shadow is a smaller mustang? I thought Mustang has a high gain for high impedance headphones and shadow is made for low impedance ones and IEMs...

 I can see the trend lol.. I remember when Mustang first came out people were so amazed by its tiny size... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The trend?
 Oh, you mean people lining up to buy Ray's latest release, and enjoying the heck out of it? Yep - it's a trend, alright.

 Shadow is not just a smaller Mustang - it improves SQ in terms of punch, detail, and air, with pitch black background / noise floor.

 The Shadow's spring-loaded, digital volume rocker switch is great: 
 precise, repeatable and dead quiet.
 (with fail safe reset to minimum volume, each time you power down & back up)

 Mustang gain 3-way selectable:
 1, 3, 11.

 Shadow gain fixed at 3.

 If Ray makes his next amp much smaller than the Shadow,
 it could get lost in your pocket change.

 If you haven't already, I suggest you give both of these great little amps a critical listen: I predict you'll like what you hear.

 Ray Samuels is an analog circuit design genius, with a golden ear.
 (and, one of the nicest gentlemen, you'll ever meet)


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The trend?
 Oh, you mean people lining up to buy Ray's latest release, and enjoying the heck out of it? Yep - it's a trend, alright.

 Shadow is not just a smaller Mustang - it improves SQ in terms of punch, detail, and air, with pitch black background / noise floor.

 The Shadow's spring-loaded, digital volume rocker switch is great: 
 precise, repeatable and dead quiet.
 (with fail safe reset to minimum volume, each time you power down & back up)

 Mustang gain 3-way selectable:
 1, 3, 11.

 Shadow gain fixed at 3.

 If Ray makes his next amp much smaller than the Shadow,
 it could get lost in your pocket change.

 If you haven't already, I suggest you give both of these great little amps a critical listen: I predict you'll like what you hear.

 Ray Samuels is an analog circuit design genius, with a golden ear.
 (and, one of the nicest gentlemen, you'll ever meet)_

 

I agree 100% with you


----------



## SierraHotel01

While many new Shadow owners are desperately trying to get that first 100 hours of burn-in pumped through it (like I did), let me remind one & all: 

 Ray's amps typically keep getting better for another couple hundred hours.

 Serial Number S0038 is passing 250 hours & still improving.

 FWIW:
 It might be psychosomatic, but it sure seems to me, that intermittently turning it off, for an hour or so, every day, helps - during burn-in.


----------



## BlackStarPUA

that make sense, metal and all kind of machines will be fatigue on overdrive


----------



## hawpunch

just got my shadow and i was shocked, completely shocked by how small this amp is! the pictures could not prepare me for it. its charging now and i can't wait to try my jh13 pros with them.


----------



## grumpyoldman

It keeps amazing me....but you know what? It makes the sweetest sound ever when you switch it off, "thudd", like it is some sort of 40 pound amp....


----------



## hockeyb213

Lol thats a first for someone that enjoys the thump  just got mine...sitting on the charger I am eager to start comparing


----------



## nycdoi

does anybody experiencing hiss with the shadow? especially with JH13


----------



## MadMan007

Hey guys, this sounds neat but I did only just skim the thread, reading his site there is one minor concern that I have and would look in to if I had this amp wrt charging from USB. The wall charger outputs up to 1A, I dont know if the amp draws that much current from it, but USB ports are only rated for 500mA and properly designed USB devices will only pull <=500mA for this reason. I'd check with Ray and see how much power it draws when charging from USB. It's probably not a big deal if it pulls more but it's not technicaly correct for it to do so and does have the potential to damage the USB port circuitry however unlikely.


----------



## jamato8

I am listening to the Grateful Dead with the Shadow and the Ultrasone Ed. 9. What a GREAT combo. Powerful and beautiful swirling notes.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, this sounds neat but I did only just skim the thread, reading his site there is one minor concern that I have and would look in to if I had this amp wrt charging from USB. The wall charger outputs up to 1A, I dont know if the amp draws that much current from it, but USB ports are only rated for 500mA and properly designed USB devices will only pull <=500mA for this reason. I'd check with Ray and see how much power it draws when charging from USB. It's probably not a big deal if it pulls more but it's not technicaly correct for it to do so and does have the potential to damage the USB port circuitry however unlikely._

 

Please read my post regarding the charging from the computer on the Shadow thread. I have mentioned over there that the Shadow is designed not to draw that much current from the computer beyound the 500ma.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## grumpyoldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nycdoi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anybody experiencing hiss with the shadow? especially with JH13_

 

nope, that is with SE530s, which hiss quite a lot ....what is your source?


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please read my post regarding the charging from the computer on the Shadow thread. I have mentioned over there that the Shadow is designed not to draw that much current from the computer beyound the 500ma.
 Ray Samuels_

 

Sounds good. I wasn't trying to trash it or anything just something I thought of when reading about a 5V 1A wall charger and since I'm a bigger computer geek than audio geek (although that seems to be changing) I figured I'd point it out for the owners to research for the sake of their computers. I figured you'd have designed it right but it's always good to make sure!

 btw a trick that some computer peripherals, in particular portable hard drives, use is to draw power from two ports. It sounds like this charged plenty fast anyway but it's something to consider for the future because USB 3.0 with higher current rating will take a while to get established.


----------



## qwertgfdsa

I just got my Shadow today. It is really a good amp. The first impression is, at low volume, the balance between ears is better than P51, which I have turn to larger volume to get a balanced volume. But I hope the minimal volume could be even smaller. It is still too loud for me to listen to music in the night (using IE40) at minimal volume. Also, I could hear, from earphones, the sound of my hard disk spinning when I am not playing music (using Imod with 240GB HD). For sure this is not the fault of shadow. I just happened to find this which I did not discover when using P51.


----------



## BlackStarPUA

i' ve got mine, thanks ray!


----------



## Rico67

I have receipted mine Yesterday, so First impression:
 Wow, sound is really great out fo the box.
 I have owned P 51-Predator -Hornet before and it's the fist amp wich soon so good out of the box without burning time.
 Detail, open, sound is "realistic"
 I have tested it with UM3 / PX100 and GS 1000 ( source is Imod and Pvcaps and ALO SXC Cables)
 Works great with UM3 and PX 100, they give there best with this amp.
 Concerning GS1000, it's sound good, but with a lake of "Presence".
 So, after that i decided to let Burning.
 At 30 Hours :
 Sound have change :
 Firt medium take there place ( more presence ), Hights become more "liquid" and now Bass are changing to less separate.
 So it' s look like the sound become more "homogenous" and natural, but a "Realistic sound" is for me the first thing to describe the sound of this little amp.
 Prefect for portable Headphones and hearsphones, but not really for full size Headphone as my Grado.
 As i have choose it for the portability, no problem, it's the better Amp i have tested until now for this job.
 Thanks RSA to make such great products.
 Worth the try with PX100, you won't be deasapointed, it's sound extrodinary Great.


----------



## Rico67

Does someone have tested the Shadow with HD 650 ?
 i'm looking for this headphone but don't know how the Shadow works with 300 ohms headphone.


----------



## 4sound

I have HD600 and it drives them fine. 

 On another note:
 I have a question regarding charging the shadow. Thru burn-in, I let the battery run down then fully charge it using the wall charger. It seems to take +6 hours to charge before the light goes out. The documents say it take around 3 hours to fully charge. 

 The Shadow run time is so long its not really a big deal (although I'm also not getting 72 hours, more like 60 hours) but I just wanted to hear from others experiences regarding run time and charging.


----------



## che15

Anyone else using full size headphones? If yes which and what do you think about the sound. Thanks


----------



## htotsuka

I got my Shadow yesterday.
 Shadow is very small, but sound is attractive like P-51.
 Thank Ray again.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4sound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have HD600 and it drives them fine. 

 On another note:
 It seems to take +6 hours to charge before the light goes out. The documents say it take around 3 hours to fully charge. 

 The Shadow run time is so long its not really a big deal (although I'm also not getting 72 hours, more like 60 hours) but I just wanted to hear from others experiences regarding run time and charging._

 

I get more than 60h out of the Shadow, although I think from about 40h onwards the deep end starts to not sound as precise as it usually does.....charging takes 6h with me as well.....the wall charger clearly also takes a lot longer than 4h, but all this is not really an issue.....
 I had the shadow now also on the sure 840s, they sound awesome with the shadow and still good but not as dynamic without it (on both iPod/MacBook Pro) and as with my SE530s, the MacBook Pro produces a more defined sound. So my guess is that the Shadow would produce even better sound with a dedicated DAC, which I do not have. Having said all this, even without a DAC, the sound blows me away, I still have those grinning/shaking moments on the train, when a good recording comes up, it takes you far away with its precisions and the strong punchy deep end and amazing mids, a very big soundstage and no matter what I throw at it it sounds just amazing.....


----------



## BlackStarPUA

i have burn the shadow +100 hrs, but the sound is really bad, worse than the headphone out of the ipc2009 160GB, the sound stage is extremely small, the high have much distortion

 it's really a bit sad. i am using the new cable from ray (so the cable is also +100hrs burn in) , my friend told me that maybe that's the problem of the cable, i don't know what is cause of this, so i just bought another cable, so that i can figure out whether it's the problem of the shadow or the cable

 i will report again as soon as my new cable arrived!


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlackStarPUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have burn the shadow +100 hrs, but the sound is really bad, worse than the headphone out of the ipc2009 160GB, the sound stage is extremely small, the high have much distortion

 it's really a bit sad. i am using the new cable from ray (so the cable is also +100hrs burn in) , my friend told me that maybe that's the problem of the cable, i don't know what is cause of this, so i just bought another cable, so that i can figure out whether it's the problem of the shadow or the cable

 i will report again as soon as my new cable arrived!_

 

That's a shame, something's not right. Please do post an update once you have a new cable to double check against. I hope it's the cable, and not the amp!


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlackStarPUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have burn the shadow +100 hrs, but the sound is really bad, worse than the headphone out of the ipc2009 160GB, the sound stage is extremely small, the high have much distortion

 it's really a bit sad. i am using the new cable from ray (so the cable is also +100hrs burn in) , my friend told me that maybe that's the problem of the cable, i don't know what is cause of this, so i just bought another cable, so that i can figure out whether it's the problem of the shadow or the cable

 i will report again as soon as my new cable arrived!_

 

Please make sure that your LOD is firmly in on both ends, the Shadow & the iPod, becuase if the connector is not bottoming in then you will have that kind of problem.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlackStarPUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have burn the shadow +100 hrs, but the sound is really bad, worse than the headphone out of the ipc2009 160GB, the sound stage is extremely small, the high have much distortion

 it's really a bit sad. i am using the new cable from ray (so the cable is also +100hrs burn in) , my friend told me that maybe that's the problem of the cable, i don't know what is cause of this, so i just bought another cable, so that i can figure out whether it's the problem of the shadow or the cable

 i will report again as soon as my new cable arrived!_

 

While you wait for the new cable, since you don't have another line out dock you can also try any inexpensive 3.5 mm interconnect from the headphone out to the Shadow, with volume set at 80-85% on the ipod. If the sound clears up considerably then you know the problem is with the dock. You can also try re-seating the dock in the iPod and the 3.5 mm plug to the amp and see if the connection is good or bad or working intermittently. Either way you can be sure Ray will correct the problem.

 Looks like Ray posted the same thing at the exact same time as me, regarding the dock's connections.


----------



## BlackStarPUA

thanks both of you! i will have a try and report soon!


----------



## BlackStarPUA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While you wait for the new cable, since you don't have another line out dock you can also try any inexpensive 3.5 mm interconnect from the headphone out to the Shadow, with volume set at 80-85% on the ipod. If the sound clears up considerably then you know the problem is with the dock. You can also try re-seating the dock in the iPod and the 3.5 mm plug to the amp and see if the connection is good or bad or working intermittently. Either way you can be sure Ray will correct the problem.

 Looks like Ray posted the same thing at the exact same time as me, regarding the dock's connections._

 

hi headphoneaddict, i take your advice and take a cheap 3.5mm - 3.5mm cable from my freind's pc (about 2 meters long) and plug into shadow and ipc

 fortunately, the problem disappeared, and i can sense the sound have upgraded with a bigger soundstage, higher quality and amount of bass, the mid is sweeter than before, and all the music have more detail with the shadow in connections

 and i try the lod again, this time i give a larger pressure on both the shadow end and ipc end to ensure proper connection, but the same problem appear again

 i think of another possible cause of the problem right now, maybe my ipc's lineout part have some problem, i will ask my friend for another ipod, and see whether it's my ipod problem or the lod's problem

 i will update again after the experiment...


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlackStarPUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi headphoneaddict, i take your advice and take a cheap 3.5mm - 3.5mm cable from my freind's pc (about 2 meters long) and plug into shadow and ipc

 fortunately, the problem disappeared, and i can sense the sound have upgraded with a bigger soundstage, higher quality and amount of bass, the mid is sweeter than before, and all the music have more detail with the shadow in connections

 and i try the lod again, this time i give a larger pressure on both the shadow end and ipc end to ensure proper connection, but the same problem appear again

 i think of another possible cause of the problem right now, maybe my ipc's lineout part have some problem, i will ask my friend for another ipod, and see whether it's my ipod problem or the lod's problem

 i will update again after the experiment...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Very good idea, BlackStarPUA, that is the proper way of finding & isolating the problem. If it happened to be the LOD please get back to me & I will ship you another one right away.
 Cherrs.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## BlackStarPUA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very good idea, BlackStarPUA, that is the proper way of finding & isolating the problem. If it happened to be the LOD please get back to me & I will ship you another one right away.
 Cherrs.
 Ray Samuels_

 

thanks a lot ray! you are really a nice guy~! i will post my experiment result tomorrow~!


----------



## BlackStarPUA

hi ray,

 i have finished the test and sent you email~ you may check the mail box, thanks!


----------



## wavoman

Re charging ... the instructions say that charging from a computer USB port is OK, but, when using a wall wart, to only use the charger that came with the Shadow.

 Question -- I have a charging system that is supposed to exactly emulate a computer (it is part of the iGo package -- these are the experts in charger substitution). Why can't I use that?? 

 What is it that we are being warned about? What is wrong with wall chargers that are intended to power USB devices??

 I often travel without my laptop, and don't want to bring anything but the iGo system -- it charges my BlackBerry, my Moto cell phone, my wife's Palm, my Kindle, my "big" travel amp (the iQube), and all our iPods (classic, shuffle, nano) _perfectly_.

 Very interested in any thoughts on this topic ... one reason I don't use my Predator much is that I have to pack its charger ... using USB to charge was my main motivation for replacing the Predator with the Shadow when going small.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wavoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Re charging ... the instructions say that charging from a computer USB port is OK, but, when using a wall wart, to only use the charger that came with the Shadow.

 Question -- I have a charging system that is supposed to exactly emulate a computer (it is part of the iGo package -- these are the experts in charger substitution). Why can't I use that?? 

 What is it that we are being warned about? What is wrong with wall chargers that are intended to power USB devices??

 I often travel without my laptop, and don't want to bring anything but the iGo system -- it charges my BlackBerry, my Moto cell phone, my wife's Palm, my Kindle, my "big" travel amp (the iQube), and all our iPods (classic, shuffle, nano) perfectly.

 Very interested in any thoughts on this topic ... one reason I don't use my Predator much is that I have to pack its charger ... using USB to charge was my main motivation for replacing the Predator with the Shadow when going small._

 

You can charge your Shadow with any USB output device that was designed to charge any digital player. Jut be carefull not to charge it with other AC chargers that are not intended for the Shadow.
 Cheers.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## estreeter

Hi Ray,

 I dont own the Shadow, but my experience with the T3 makes me wonder how amp makers can get so much grunt into something that small. Surely we wont see anything smaller than this ? My Sony X dwarfs the T3, and from the photos it seems that the Shadow is equally tiny : outstanding. 

 estreeter


----------



## Mimesis

I'm not entirely knowledgeable about impedence/sensitivity and gain matching or anything like that. So I'd like to ask a question of you all who actually know what you're doing when it comes to this kind of thing. 
 How well would this amp pair with
 a) Head Direct RE1 - Impedence: 150OHM, Sensitivity: 103dB/1mW 
 b) Shure SRH840 - Impedence: 44 OHM, Sensitivity: 102 dB/mW


----------



## grumpyoldman

I don't know the theories....but I have got the 840s and here is what I think they sound like/compare to the SE530s I usually use with the shadow:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/rev...ml#post6164630

 The shadow drives the 840 very well in my opinion, the SE can damage your ears badly, the 840 just get so load you could not listen to that. At low, normal to load volumes the Shadow drives the 840 a lot better than "Naked" using the ipod classic or my MacBook Pro as a source. The best combination I have for the 840 is MacBook Pro to Shadow. They sound vivid, with a touch of a veil to the sound (compared to SE530) but very good soundstage, bass and mids, realistic and warm. The Shadow adds a punchy bass to the 840s, but I guess I would need a solid DAC to exploit the shadow completely, as the ipod can not deliver and I assume the MacBook could also be improved upon. After about 40h on the shadow battery the bass starts to loose a bit of definition and clarity, but you only hear this on bass heavy tracks. Normal tracks and especially all sorts of voices do not suffer and sound amazing with the shadow, I am sooo glad I got it!


----------



## Mimesis

From what I've read about impedence etc, I was thinking it would do well with them. My main concern is that it will work well with the 150 OHM re1's. People are saying it drives the hd650's to a decent volume, but from what I've read volume isn't everything. Something about enough current being supplied? Anyone with a shadow have access to the re1's?


----------



## wavoman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can charge your Shadow with any USB output device that was designed to charge any digital player. ..._

 

Got it, thanks! I am listening now, without the break-in, and the SQ is amazing. One can only wonder how it will sound after breaking in. Using an iMod with uncompressed files, signal right off the Wolfson DAC, with Shure 530s. 

 The 5.5 Gen 80GB iPod looks so big, gotta get something minature to mate with this Shadow, this beautiful piece of engineering! My Cowon i7 is perfect for the Predator, so what to get for this ... nano?

 That's what you were using Ray, correct, in NY?

 Anyone in doubt, take it from me -- buy this!


----------



## Rico67

Nano 3G is great with the Shadow.


----------



## wavoman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nano 3G is great with the Shadow._

 

What a great idea, thanks!! The form factor is almost perfect, isn't it?

 Just snagged a black one, perfect "color" match, 8 GB, for $80 re-conditioned from Ammy marketplace. With black velcro and a black LOD I am all set.


----------



## Rico67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wavoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What a great idea, thanks!! The form factor is almost perfect, isn't it?

 Just snagged a black one, perfect "color" match, 8 GB, for $80 re-conditioned from Ammy marketplace. With black velcro and a black LOD I am all set._

 


 yes and sound is amazing.
 I use an sx ALO sylver cable.
 ( difficult to hear a diiffernce bw this setup and an Imod with dedicated cable )


----------



## hockeyb213

Are you using a Vcap dock or just a cable?


----------



## haycheng

I had heard hiss with my se530 in between music. Is it normal? I did not hared that with my tomhawk.

 Is it possible to lower the gain ever more? I general listen to low end of volumn.


----------



## hockeyb213

The gain on the tomahawk in low was like a 1 or 2 the gain on the shadow is 3 which can be a reason.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Hello Haycheng,

 I heard a lot of hiss with my SE530s before I used the , strong from laptop, a lot weaker from ipod. With the shadow there is no hiss at all....I turn itunes and laptop up full, and then get this signal to the shadow. All you hear with the Se530 is a very slight feeling that there is "something" at high volume levels, only if you actually concentrate on it, it does not even disturb me while listening to classical music....what are you sources, how do you connect? I do not htink you should hear any hiss, even with SE530s...


----------



## wavoman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wavoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just snagged a black one [Gen 3 Nano], perfect "color" match, 8 GB, for $80 re-conditioned from Ammy marketplace. With black velcro and a black LOD I am all set._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes and sound is amazing.
 I use an sx ALO sylver cable.
 ( difficult to hear a diiffernce bw this setup and an Imod with dedicated cable )_

 

You are SO right! I owe you Rico! Took delivery today (do we love Ammy or what!) and filled up the Nano with many of the same files as on my 5.5 Gen iMod + iCube + ALO vCap cable. Going back and forth with ATH-ES7's I cannot hear a difference. The Shadow is a triumph!! So I have two rigs, 80GB vs 8GB, big v small, same interface ... life is good.

 At Thanksgiving I will say thanks to all those at Head-Fi for all the super advice!


----------



## Rico67

Wavoman,
 great.
 I m pleased that you enjoy your new setup.
 I use Nano 3G ( 8Gig)-Alo cable-Shadow-UM3 outside.
 I use Imod (250Gig) and Pvcaps only at home and when i want to drive my GS 1000 i use the ALO RX amp.
 I prefer Shadow for UM3 and portable headphones and RX for full Headphone.
 And i'm very happy with this 2 rigs, one portable and the other Transportable.
 Life is good here too!


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wavoman,
 great.
 I m pleased that you enjoy your new setup.
 I use Nano 3G ( 8Gig)-Alo cable-Shadow-UM3 outside.
 I use Imod (250Gig) and Pvcaps only at home and when i want to drive my GS 1000 i use the ALO RX amp.
 I prefer Shadow for UM3 and portable headphones and RX for full Headphone.
 And i'm very happy with this 2 rigs, one portable and the other Transportable.
 Life is good here too!_

 

How do you compare the Shadow and Rx soundwise through your UM3X?


----------



## BlackStarPUA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you compare the Shadow and Rx soundwise through your UM3X?_

 

i am interested in that too!


----------



## Rico67

It's UM3, not UM3 X.
 I prefer shadow to drive UM3 and RX to drive GS 1000.
 The reasons are :
 RX is too much "agressive" with UM3.
 Shadow is perfect balance for UM3, details, dynamic with a touch of warm.
 RX is a beat to much dynamic and sound "cold", great for short session but for me it's too much " agressif".
 This 2 amps are really great amps and there is a place for each.
 If you want only one to drive hearsphone and full size headphone, RX is the perfect choice.
 If you want only one to drive Hearsphone, Shadow is the better choice and best for portability and batterie life.
 It's just my opinion, nothing more.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's UM3, not UM3 X.
 I prefer shadow to drive UM3 and RX to drive GS 1000.
 The reasons are :
 RX is too much "agressive" with UM3.
 Shadow is perfect balance for UM3, details, dynamic with a touch of warm.
 RX is a beat to much dynamic and sound "cold", great for short session but for me it's too much " agressif".
 This 2 amps are really great amps and there is a place for each.
 If you want only one to drive hearsphone and full size headphone, RX is the perfect choice.
 If you want only one to drive Hearsphone, Shadow is the better choice and best for portability and batterie life.
 It's just my opinion, nothing more._

 

i'm fairly certain there is no model called UM3 from Westone. there are the W3, UM3X and UM2... but no UM3. perhaps you have the W3?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's UM3, not UM3 X.
 I prefer shadow to drive UM3 and RX to drive GS 1000.
 The reasons are :
 RX is too much "agressive" with UM3.
 Shadow is perfect balance for UM3, details, dynamic with a touch of warm.
 RX is a beat to much dynamic and sound "cold", great for short session but for me it's too much " agressif".
 This 2 amps are really great amps and there is a place for each.
 If you want only one to drive hearsphone and full size headphone, RX is the perfect choice.
 If you want only one to drive Hearsphone, Shadow is the better choice and best for portability and batterie life.
 It's just my opinion, nothing more._

 

I've never heard of UM3. There is a Westone 3 and UM3X.


----------



## Rico67

SORRY WESTONE 3


----------



## che15

What is this ammy marketplace I can not find it I would like to get the same deal . Does the nano 3 gen have a dock connector. Thanks


----------



## Rico67

Yes it have a dock connector .


----------



## che15

I want to let you guys know that Mr Ted Peisly (The CablePro) is now making Low profile LODs with a couple different cables ( reverie and earcandie-ligth) He can make them however you need them with different 3.5 connectors as well as with the cable coming out of the side or the top of the dock connector. I got one and it really improved the sound of my shadow which was already amazing. It increased the soundstage and dynamic range of all my lossless files. I will post a review with pictures when it is completly burnt.
 As it is rigth now I hear a lot more detail in my music than with my moon audio LODs that are pretty good as well , but no competition to the cable pro reverie.


----------



## The Rino

Does anyone have any comparisons between the Shadow and the Hornet? I've had my Hornet for 3+ yrs now and I'd like to upgrade the SQ. Are the vocals as close to you in both? I have IE8's and from what I understand they are forward also, I don't think I want any more forwardness or the vocals are going to be behind me. LOL. Seriously, I love the Hornet and Ray's customer service is top notch but I was considering the Lisa III. Skylab's amp review put the Mustang right at the top among many and just a notch below or, depending on interpretation on equal par with the Lisa, so I wonder if he would rate the Shadow above the Lisa for use with IEM's.


----------



## FreeBlues

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Rino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Skylab's amp review put the Mustang right at the top among many and just a notch below or, depending on interpretation on equal par with the Lisa, so I wonder if he would rate the Shadow above the Lisa for use with IEM's._

 

I can't answer directly, but I do own both the Lisa III and Mustang P-51, use both with IEM's (UE11). The P-51 is either about as good or equal to the Shadow, according to reports.

 The P-51 is a very, very good amp, impossible to beat for it's size. The Lisa III is not just a little better, it is a LOT better, not even close better. That said, the Lisa III is huge, it was not designed to work with IEMs, it has very short battery life and can generally be a pain especially ifyou plan on using it as a portable.

 So, if you want the best SOUND money can buy and the other factors aren't important, Lisa is the undisputed champ. If you want a great, really small amp and factors like portability matter, Shadow (or P-51) will be a fantastic choice.


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Rino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have any comparisons between the Shadow and the Hornet? I've had my Hornet for 3+ yrs now and I'd like to upgrade the SQ. Are the vocals as close to you in both? I have IE8's and from what I understand they are forward also, I don't think I want any more forwardness or the vocals are going to be behind me. LOL. Seriously, I love the Hornet and Ray's customer service is top notch but I was considering the Lisa III. Skylab's amp review put the Mustang right at the top among many and just a notch below or, depending on interpretation on equal par with the Lisa, so I wonder if he would rate the Shadow above the Lisa for use with IEM's._

 

I haven't compared them directly, however I owned a Hornet for a long time and moved up the line in Ray's portable amps (Predator, then P-51 and now considering a Shadow). All I can say is that in my experience the P-51 is a far better portable amp than the Hornet. I really don't think you would be disappointed.


----------



## The Rino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreeBlues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The P-51 is a very, very good amp, impossible to beat for it's size. The Lisa III is not just a little better, it is a LOT better, not even close better._

 

Could you tell me in what areas of SQ you feel the Lisa accels over the Mustang and how?


----------



## Paradoxus

Does anyone have the dimensions of this baby? 

 Also does the Shadow receive any interference when used with an Iphone? Does it have any RF protection? Would appreciate any replies! Thanks.


----------



## Rico67

As the other, Shadow receive interferences from Iphone.
 Only Plane mode Solution.


----------



## Paradoxus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As the other, Shadow receive interferences from Iphone.
 Only Plane mode Solution._

 

Oh man, that would render my iphone useless and me uncontactable. Oh wells, thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Paradoxus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man, that would render my iphone useless and me uncontactable. Oh wells, thanks so much for your reply!_

 

Just get an EMI blocking card from Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone and put it between the iPhone and amplifier - they work great and are cheap!


----------



## Paradoxus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just get an EMI blocking card from Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone and put it between the iPhone and amplifier - they work great and are cheap!_

 

Wow.. You are really the man HPA! Haha awesome product there. Let me see how much shipping would cost though cause I stay in Singapore. Thanks so much anyhows!


----------



## haycheng

The shadow had a gain of 3, right? Is there any way to get it lower to 1? I am listening at 0 volume with my SE530, right.


----------



## Rico67

i HAVE ORDER ONE JUST TO TRY...
 If it'll work it'll be a perfect solution thank you HeadphoneAddict.


----------



## LeeMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haycheng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The shadow had a gain of 3, right? Is there any way to get it lower to 1? I am listening at 0 volume with my SE530, right._

 

So are you saying when you just turn the amp on, as the volume resets to close to zero, and have the earphones in, the amp is loud enough? That is really strange as for both my TF10s and JH13, I can barely hear the sound unless I increase the volume, maybe something is wrong with your volume control?


----------



## che15

I have not experienced any interference on my shadow from my iPhone 3Gs using both moon audio and cable pro reverie cables.


----------



## che15

Has anyone listened to the shadow with er-4s? I am thinking about getting a pair. I would appreciate any comments.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have receipted mine Yesterday, so First impression:
 Wow, sound is really great out fo the box.
 I have owned P 51-Predator -Hornet before and it's the fist amp wich soon so good out of the box without burning time.
 Detail, open, sound is "realistic"
 I have tested it with UM3 / PX100 and GS 1000 ( source is Imod and Pvcaps and ALO SXC Cables)
 Works great with UM3 and PX 100, they give there best with this amp.
 Concerning GS1000, it's sound good, but with a lake of "Presence".
 So, after that i decided to let Burning.
 At 30 Hours :
 Sound have change :
 Firt medium take there place ( more presence ), Hights become more "liquid" and now Bass are changing to less separate.
 So it' s look like the sound become more "homogenous" and natural, but a "Realistic sound" is for me the first thing to describe the sound of this little amp.
 Prefect for portable Headphones and hearsphones, but not really for full size Headphone as my Grado.
 As i have choose it for the portability, no problem, it's the better Amp i have tested until now for this job.
 Thanks RSA to make such great products.
 Worth the try with PX100, you won't be deasapointed, it's sound extrodinary Great._

 

how does the shadow compare to the preddator(fully burned)?
 does it have more poewer than the predator?

 have you compared the shadow to the mustang?

 is its extra small size annoying,? i cant imagine a smaller amp than the mustang?

 thankyou


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't compared them directly, however I owned a Hornet for a long time and moved up the line in Ray's portable amps (Predator, then P-51 and now considering a Shadow). All I can say is that in my experience the P-51 is a far better portable amp than the Hornet. I really don't think you would be disappointed._

 

hi, nice to see youve tried the rsa lineup, i have the predator and am very curious to see how it compares to the the mustang or shadow or sr71a?

 indeed it has taken long but sounds much better with long burn,, still i have to retest again with my denon 7000 to see if i can here any suttle difference or and frequency which is lacking like previously it couldnt fully amp the low end of my denon7000 but isupect many of the rsa pocket amps would be similare excluding the sr71a whcih i here is the best rsa portablw???

 thanks


----------



## LeeMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockinCannoisseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how does the shadow compare to the preddator(fully burned)?
 does it have more poewer than the predator?

 have you compared the shadow to the mustang?

 is its extra small size annoying,? i cant imagine a smaller amp than the mustang?

 thankyou_

 

I think the shadow has a little more power and the form factor is so much smaller, it is certainly preferable to me as compared ot the predator. I may be even selling it.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haycheng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The shadow had a gain of 3, right? Is there any way to get it lower to 1? I am listening at 0 volume with my SE530, right._

 

Hi, your SE530s came with an attenuator, that should sort you out....


----------



## xryptic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just get an EMI blocking card from Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone and put it between the iPhone and amplifier - they work great and are cheap!_

 

Would this solution help in the iPod HDD spin up and spin down problem I am facing when I place the amp right smack behind the HDD area I suppose? Too bad I cant move the amp elsewhere which actually helps but my ALO LOD is just so long


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xryptic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would this solution help in the iPod HDD spin up and spin down problem I am facing when I place the amp right smack behind the HDD area I suppose? Too bad I cant move the amp elsewhere which actually helps but my ALO LOD is just so long_

 

I suppose it would, but I haven't tried it in that situation.


----------



## jckp919

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xryptic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would this solution help in the iPod HDD spin up and spin down problem I am facing when I place the amp right smack behind the HDD area I suppose? Too bad I cant move the amp elsewhere which actually helps but my ALO LOD is just so long_

 

i have the same problem and I thought the noise was transferred by the LOD, and unlike the Iphone interference...

 are you using a low profile LOD btw?


----------



## FlyByNight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jckp919* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have the same problem and I thought the noise was transferred by the LOD, and unlike the Iphone interference..._

 

No, the noise comes through the earphones whether the LOD is connected or not...and goes away if you move the amp even a little bit away from the lower back of the iPod. It does complicate the options for amp placement and LOD configuration...or I may just live with it, as it's super-faint, only occasional, and lasts very briefly.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SierraHotel01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Called Fedex yesterday & put a "Hold at Location" request in.
 Tracked arrival at local Fedex facility this morning - drove down & picked it up.

 Holy crap, is this thing ever SMALL !!!
 A nano-sized amp!

 But, right out of the box, it sounds great!!! (on JH13's)
 (although I promised Ray - no detailed impressions until it passes 100hr. burn-in)

 Love the volume control.
 Also really like the input / output at opposite ends - works great on my velcro'd Nano / Shadow rig.
 (gotta get the hairdryer out, and make some slight changes to the ALO SXC 18AWG LOD) 

 Thank you Ray.
 A true genius analog circuit designer, with a golden ear.

 We have another winner here, folks!_

 

more bass than predator?


----------



## LeeMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FlyByNight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, the noise comes through the earphones whether the LOD is connected or not...and goes away if you move the amp even a little bit away from the lower back of the iPod. It does complicate the options for amp placement and LOD configuration...or I may just live with it, as it's super-faint, only occasional, and lasts very briefly._

 

I have the shadow with a 80gb 5.5 iMod and hear no such interference with the JH13 or any other headphones I have. I use a sightly different LOD obviously, but even with my other iPod and the ALO LOD I have, no sound at all int eh background.


----------



## FRGus723

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So are you saying when you just turn the amp on, as the volume resets to close to zero, and have the earphones in, the amp is loud enough? That is really strange as for both my TF10s and JH13, I can barely hear the sound unless I increase the volume, maybe something is wrong with your volume control?_

 

When I have my JH16's plugged in and just turn on the amp it is almost loud enough I don't need to turn up anymore to hear fine. By no means does it go to silence, not even close.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just get an EMI blocking card from Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone and put it between the iPhone and amplifier - they work great and are cheap!_

 

Thanks for the great tip, HPA. I just ordered a couple.


----------



## FRGus723

Anyone who may have the new JH13/16 that got the Otterbox Model 1000 case, the Shadow and cans both fit in the case nicely at the same time. Now if I can just fit that Sansa Fuze in there it would be sweet.

 Also the Shadow fits in an Altoids box. With Altoid box laying horizontal, the Shadow fits Vertically in the box (not with the headphone cable plugged in). It obviously fits horizontally but it is more amazing it fits vertically. Same thing, I wish the Shadow and Sansa fit in the Altoid box as I would just mod the box to hold them both and drill a hole for the phones to come out of.


----------



## productsinspace

I read the Head-Fi forums to research my headphone and headphone amp purchase. Thought I'd post my current set-up. I am lucky enough to live near Ray Saumuel's shop so I was able to audition the Emmeline Shadow amp prior to purchase. I carry around two lengths of velcro purchased on a roll from Home Depot. One length is to connect amp to watch band and one is to connect amp to Iphone. So far I prefer the amp to headphone. walking around with this setup is incredibly convenient compared to all previous set-ups.
   
  I am able to load lossless files on my Ipod Nano usually about 20 albums worth. Since the amp and headphones are new, I will save a sound review for later. I am currently comparing the Ipod Nano with and without amp and with the 5 different headphones that I currently own. I am also saving up for either the Silver Dragon or Twag replacement cable so that I can max out the sound on this setup.


----------



## kckc

Whoa nice setup! What a great idea, and that looks super convenient!

 I've also posted on the Fiio E11 thread, but I was wondering if anyone here can give me a comparison between the two even as there is such a large price difference. I'm very interested in the Shadow and currently have the E11 (and do like it very much). Would the Shadow be an upgrade over the E11 or are their signatures quite different?


----------



## Guidostrunk

The Shadow is top notch, IMO much better than the E11. I actually preferred the sound over my P-51 Mustang although the sound sig is very close, but i can hear the difference , especially in the low end( shadow wins). Just my 0.02
  Quote: 





kckc said:


> Whoa nice setup! What a great idea, and that looks super convenient!I've also posted on the Fiio E11 thread, but I was wondering if anyone here can give me a comparison between the two even as there is such a large price difference. I'm very interested in the Shadow and currently have the E11 (and do like it very much). Would the Shadow be an upgrade over the E11 or are their signatures quite different?


----------



## kckc

Thanks for your input, if the Shadow is an upgrade over the E11 then I will certainly consider it. Would you also be able to give me some IEMs that have good synergy with the Shadow? 
  
  Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> The Shadow is top notch, IMO much better than the E11. I actually preferred the sound over my P-51 Mustang although the sound sig is very close, but i can hear the difference , especially in the low end( shadow wins). Just my 0.02


----------



## Guidostrunk

SM3,CK10,TF-10, MTPC to mention a few. Realy loved how it sounded with the CK10. Pico slim might be another amp that might interest you. IMO it's better than the Shadow for around the same price. Hope that helps. Cheers
  Quote: 





kckc said:


> Thanks for your input, if the Shadow is an upgrade over the E11 then I will certainly consider it. Would you also be able to give me some IEMs that have good synergy with the Shadow?


----------



## nico_g

Hello,
  I would like to present my review and experiment with the RSA Shadow. I only use IEM : Shure SE-530 and now Westone UM3X since around one year.
  I was the proud owner of à RSA Tomahawk, since at least 5 years. During a trip to Hong-Kong I had the opportunity to test some fine portable amps. This was possible at the Jaben shop, because a lot of amps are in stock and in demonstration. I would like to thanks here this shop because of its kindness and explainations.
  I tested those amps, during around one hour :

 Pico Slim
 Meier 2Stepdance
 RSA P51
 RSA Shadow
   
  Coming from a RSA product, it would be natural that I prefered another RSA model... But this comparison was very interesting. The Pico Slim is a very good amp : very detailed and with good high freq.
  The 2Stepdance is a little big to bulky fo me and I think that for IEM it's a little bit too much !
  The P51 is very close to the Shadow, but for amping only IEM the Shadow was the best : very good low freq : the best of all (with P51). Treble are little bit shorter than Pico Slim, but not so much.
  My old Tomahawk was clearly not is the same league : less engaging, less details, less frequency range. And it makes a loud "pop" sound when I turn it on with IEM connected (this problem can be avoided if you connect the IEM after turning on the amp, but it's not very user-friendly).
  This "pop" sound is very small with the Shadow, and it was way too loud with the Meier amp and Pico Slim.
  The Shadow produces a very little hiss (Tomahawk in low gain was dead silent) but it can only be heard in completely silent environment (i wasn't able to hear it in the shop). Another little gripe : the sound level is always resetted to the minimum level when you turn on the amp : recalling the last setting would be preferable for me.
   
  So, in conclusion : the Shadow was the best choice for me. Thanks again Ray for making so good amps and Jaben HK for your perfect kindness !


----------



## kiwirugby

Good to see this little marvel back on current pages.  Rays smaller amps (Shadow; P51) have always been in my rotation and I think they are still incredibly good sounding and powerful little amps.  Nico_g, I think you made the right choice (although I also have the Pico Slim that I use for my JH13s, a small amp that is really good with IEMs) given you had a chance to listen to some really good amps in Hong Kong.  Lucky you!


----------



## nico_g

Hello kiwirugby,
  it was really a big chance to find this shop in HK !
  I'm from France, and here, there is no shop like this. I was only able to compare the Fostex HP-P1 DAC-Amp, against my Tomahawk in a store in Paris.
  When I bought the Tomahawk, it was a blind decision because I was unable to test it.
  I confirm that only real testing can help making the best choice. But my conclusions are in good agreement with a lot of review posted in this forum.


----------



## kiwirugby

You're not kidding you were lucky, nico.  I lived in Paris quite awhile ago and there was nothing like what you found.  Unlike you - other than the Tomahawk - most of my amp purchases were "blind" having to makes decisions based on what people said on head-fi fora.  Mostly, I have been pleased with what I bought.  But in Hong Kong you were able to try out some good amps and use your listening to decide.  We don't always get that chance unless you go to meets.
   
  I'd be interested in hearing about your new amp.


----------



## nico_g

My new amp is a little gem : I'm very pleased with the sound, even if it probably need some burn-in. The battery lasts forever !
  I only have a concern with my old LOD (from ALO) : there is some loose contact with my Ipod and   i tried to fix it but the problem comes back after a few weeks.
  So, I need to buy a new LOD.
  I don't want to spend more than 150-200$ and I've found some interestinf models from Whiplash, ALO or RSA.
  I prefer if the LOD has the highest Ipod connector quality because those contacts are so tiny that I think that's one of the weakest point in LOD design.
   
  For example, I listed :
  http://www.aloaudio.com/alo-audio-occ-cryo-22awg-iphone-ipod-cable (same Ipod connector as my LOD)
  http://www.aloaudio.com/alo-audio-18awg-occ-triple-pipe-cryo-ipod (best ipod connector)
  http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/ipod-cables/elite-reference-line-out-dock-lod.html
  Whiplash seems to be good but very expensive if you want to have the best Ipod connector.
   
  All advices are welcome !


----------



## kiwirugby

I have a Whiplash LOD from my Nano 6 > Shadow, but the one that is much smaller than the one you show.  I'll see if I can find it on Craig's website and send you the link.


----------



## kiwirugby

Here you go, Nico: http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/ipod-cables/whiplash-elite-micro-line-out-dock-lod-left-exit.html
   
  There's a left and right exit.  The one Craig made for me is a middle exit with a really short - I mean miniscule! - cable and a small angled jack.  Craig will custom build one for you.  Juts be prepared to wait a bit!


----------



## nico_g

Thanks for the link. I think I prefer straight LOD, against angled ones, because the Shadow is too small and has to be located far from the bottom of my Ipod Classic.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





nico_g said:


> Thanks for the link. I think I prefer straight LOD, against angled ones, because the Shadow is too small and has to be located far from the bottom of my Ipod Classic.


 
  Makes sense.  Still, I would suggest working with a cable builder to see how small a footprint LOD they can build.  Let us know what you end up with.  Pictures, of course!!  All the best in your search.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Love this amp.  Very black background and great volume control with my IEMs.
   
  I just picked it up used on eBay  ($239 shipped).  Here's a pic, is this serial# 10, or #5010?
   

   
   
  Also, does the charging LED go out?  Is it OK to leave it plugged in to the supplied charger for and extended period of time?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *LCMusicLover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, does the charging LED go out?  Is it OK to leave it plugged in to the supplied charger for and extended period of time?
> 
> Cheers!


 
  Yes, the LED charging light does go out when it's fully charged.  I have had amp plugged in overnight (8-9 hours) to charge without any problems.  However, I have never used it on a charger for any extended time.
   
  As you say, a great little sounding amp.  I use it with my Nano 6 and Klipsch X10 for ultraportable listening.


----------



## nico_g

Hello
  I confirm for the LED : it stops when charged, after a few hours.
  The serial number is S010 : the first character is the first letter of the name of the amplifier : so S for Shadow.


----------



## Jabozkikozki

hey guys. may i know where can i buy RSA Shadow? im from Philippines.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jabozkikozki said:


> hey guys. may i know where can i buy RSA Shadow? im from Philippines.


 

 Direct from Ray Samuels:
 http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/purchasing
  
 I hope you're ok in the Philippines -- that typhoon was deadly.


----------

